# أحدث قاموس هندسي



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (28 مايو 2009)

اخواني وأخواتي الان اليكم احدث قاموس هندسي لتعم الفائدة


----------



## eng fady (28 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووور اخي مجاهد 

بس وين القاموس مو موجود


----------



## mohtaseb (28 مايو 2009)

عن جد قاموس من الاخر ...........................

حاس نقسي داخل فيلم هاري بوتر


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (28 مايو 2009)

بجد يا شباب متأسف كتيييييير بس واجهتني مشكلة في ارفاق الملف
سوف احاول ارفاق الملف في وقت لاحق إنشاء الله


----------



## mohtaseb (28 مايو 2009)

تسلم يا اخ مجاهد على تعبك معانا و جهدك في نشر المعلومة و الفائدة


----------



## brain storming (7 يونيو 2009)

اين القاموس يا بوب
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mohamed24 (18 يونيو 2009)

قاموس جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## EarthQuake (18 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخوي كنت أدور على مثل هذا القاموس من زمان


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (19 يونيو 2009)

أين القاموس يا بشمهندس


----------



## ياسر الشعار (19 يونيو 2009)

الصبر زين يا شباب 
المهندس ظن إنه أرفق القاموس وواجه بعض المشاكل بالرغم من إنه لازم هذا الموضوع يكون في مكتبة المنتدى 
ولكن بشكل عام المهندس سيرد وسيرفق القاموس بإذن الله 

الصبر زين 


أشكر صديقي مجاهد على إضافة هذا الموضوع ونحن ننتظر القاموس بفارغ الصبر وياريت تنقل هذا الموضوع في مكتبة المنتدى لكي يراه جميع المهندسين ليس فقط الميكاترونكس


----------



## التواتي (22 يونيو 2009)

قامووووووووس قامووووووس قاموووووس ..... قامووووووووووووووووووووووس
من قال قاموس .. شكرا


----------



## فهد القطرين (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكور 
بس انا مش لاقى رابط التحميل
ممكن الرد


----------



## عبدالرحمن كامل (23 يونيو 2009)

_اية يا نجم الحاجات الجامدة دي؟!!!!!!!!_


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يا شباب بدون قلق ولا غضب هذا هو القاموس الهندسي 

http://rapidshare.com/files/251077590/Engineering_Dictionary.pdf


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (23 يوليو 2009)

*اكرر اعتزاري يا شباب*

الاخ المهندس ياسر الشعار والاخوة المهندسين الكرام:- عن جد الي الان لم استطيع ارفاق الملف نسبة الي سعة الملف كبيرة ياريت تدلوني دي نحلها كيف علشان تعم الفائدة للجميع وشكرأ:61:
أكرر اعتزاري.....


----------



## ahmedmhmed (23 يوليو 2009)

good and many thanks


----------



## jo0ori (23 يوليو 2009)

مراااااااااااااحب

حتى انا ما قدرت احمله ....

يا ريت تساعدوني ... ولكم جزيـــــــــــــــــــــل الشكر


----------



## البتار1 (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## msaly (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## طالب الحواط (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يوسف العباس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اين المرفقات من فضلك


----------



## marobas1 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

jkhhhjjh.,jjjjjjjjjjjjjnk,m m


----------



## muhrad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and your effort
Jazak Allah khair


----------



## issa1 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks man


----------



## هانى سيد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اين القاموس ؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود ابورجب (31 ديسمبر 2009)

فين القاموس يا اخى


----------



## نائل العايدي (6 يناير 2010)

احب الرجال وشكرا


----------



## galactic3ala (17 يناير 2010)

chokraaaaan jazeeelan


----------



## galactic3ala (17 يناير 2010)

merciiii beaucoup


----------



## batoota_moa (23 يناير 2010)

وين القاموس


----------



## batoota_moa (23 يناير 2010)

ياريت طالبة بالمعهد العالى للهندسة بالمنيا


----------



## batoota_moa (23 يناير 2010)

انا مش شايف قاموس


----------



## batoota_moa (23 يناير 2010)

احب الصالحين ولست منهم لعلى ان انال بهم شفاعة واكره من تجارته المعاصى ولو كنا سويا فى ابضاعة


----------



## msalx (23 يناير 2010)

على العموم شكر وبالتوفيق . . . . . ! !


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اليك اخي علي القاموس الجميل


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (5 فبراير 2010)

نشكركم ياخى شكرا جزيلا ولكم الشك


----------



## ramzi474 (8 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hany_meselhey (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## احمد كيبر (9 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mody10875 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سهيل نجم عبد (14 مارس 2010)

يرجى تحميل القاموس للاطلاع علية لعدم وجوده. شكرا


----------



## tolga (20 مايو 2010)

اين رابط التحميل من فضلك


----------



## bayod (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير بس في اي وقت ستعرض القاموس


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (30 مايو 2010)

تلسلمووووو يا شباب علي المرور


----------



## مصعب عبدالوهاب (30 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## essam333 (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (8 يونيو 2010)

احد الاخوة الافاضل جزاه الله خير وضع رابط لقاموس رائع الرجاء الاطلاع علية وهو موجود في هذا البوست


----------



## eng_emadbadr10 (17 يونيو 2010)

ماشى يا هندسة هنفوتها المرة دى


----------



## eng.osamaa (22 يوليو 2010)

اين القاموس يا كبير؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng_A_Raouf (25 أغسطس 2010)

طب بلاش القاموس
فين البوست


----------



## بيبوالمهندس (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## MAISBA2005 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## احمد سمك (29 سبتمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## wafanassar (30 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب وين القاموس لايمتى بدنا نضل صابريننننننن؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المسافـــر (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررا


----------



## عاشق سلاف (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## السيدالديب (10 أكتوبر 2010)

رقم المشاركة : [6 (permalink)] 
brain storming 
عضو فعال





اين القاموس


----------



## mbaskoot (22 أكتوبر 2010)

فين القاموس ياعم المهندسين


----------



## صرح البناء (2 نوفمبر 2010)

وين القاموس


----------



## ArSam (2 نوفمبر 2010)

لقد هيجت مشاعر المهندسين لأكثر من عام لإستقبال احدث قاموس هندسي مع وقف التنفيذ ولا زال ذلك ساري المفعول لحين أن يتبرع أحدهم بإيقاف النزيف المعنوي 
ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام


----------



## مهندس موهوب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ا ظاهر ظلموك معليش 
شكرا


----------



## بهظظه (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ايه الحلاوه بالاشطه دي


----------



## الأواكس9090 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا مجاهد.... جهودك مشكورة باذن الله تعالى


----------



## hih2 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يا شباب بدون قلق ولا غضب هذا هو القاموس الهندسي 

http://rapidshare.com/#!download|656l32|251077590|Engineering_Dictionary.pdf|5821



نقلا عن الاخ الكريم سعد ابو صهيب مشاركة رقم 14 بالصفحة الثانية بنفس الموضوع



للاسف هو قاموس ماكجروهيل

وهو انجليزي - انجليزي وصغير وغير وافي


والافضل غلق الموضوع من الادارة


----------



## mogahid09 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام اخي العزيز انا سوداني ودنقلاوي احب التعرف عليك؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed abdeldaym (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم الف شكر


----------



## محمد طنطاوي سيد (2 يونيو 2011)

افادة جيدة جزيتم عنا خيرا


----------



## E.boody (28 أكتوبر 2011)

:5::69:


مجاهد الدنقلاوي قال:


> اخواني وأخواتي الان اليكم احدث قاموس هندسي لتعم الفائدة


----------



## م/ مصطفى الهوارى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## عصام ابوشاهين (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور عزيزي


----------



## elbasha telmeez (11 نوفمبر 2011)

shokran


----------



## eng_civil_ayman (21 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## eng_eslamghanem (25 ديسمبر 2011)

thx


----------



## ضيا المهندس (8 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hih2 (10 مارس 2012)

عفواً لاعادة تعليق نشرته فقد استنزفنى البحث مجدداً في 7 صفحات فاردت ان اضع القاموس مرة اخرى

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=135952&page=7#ixzz1ojhnkHiA


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يا شباب بدون قلق ولا غضب هذا هو القاموس الهندسي 

http://rapidshare.com/#!download|656...onary.pdf|5821



نقلا عن الاخ الكريم سعد ابو صهيب مشاركة رقم 14 بالصفحة الثانية بنفس الموضوع



للاسف هو قاموس ماكجروهيل

وهو انجليزي - انجليزي وصغير وغير وافي


والافضل غلق الموضوع من الادارة*​


----------



## darsha888 (10 مارس 2012)

مشكور ولكن تقريبا انت نسيت ترفعو


----------



## korzaty (10 مارس 2012)

أين القاموس يا بشمهندس


----------



## emech_4 (20 أبريل 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافية على الجهود المميزة


----------



## عبدالحليم1 (5 يوليو 2012)

بجد ياااااااااه


----------



## sayed nagdy (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shanoon77 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## shanoon77 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you100000000


----------



## hassan.algabry (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مفيش قاموس امال الناس دي بتعلق علي ايه وناس بتقول قاموس جميل


----------



## Grad.Student (26 ديسمبر 2012)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## I love Iraq (25 يناير 2013)

الرجاء من الاداره الكريمه حذف المواضيع التي تثبت عدم فعاليتها , مثل موضوع القاموس الذي نحن بصدده الان


----------

